# sick of DIY co2 - advice please



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have had excellent results so far with diy co2 - but i am now sick of the constant fiddling it requires - so - what size co2 tank should i get ? it needs to be small enough to fit under the tank and strapped down - so my kids cant get it - and regulator and tubing advice too please - i want good stuff - but i dont wanna break the bank either


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You have come to this point when you get sick of DIY CO2. That's completely natural and you should have been told to expect it. 

If you can fit a 10 lb. bottle under the tank buy that instead of the 5 lbs. bottle. The initial price for the 10 lb. bottle should be only about $15 more than the 5 lbs. bottle (it's not double as you may think). . It lasts much longer and refilling it is about $1-5 more than refilling a 5 lbs. bottle (again - it's not double as you may think). 

There's no way to buy the bottle for less than $60-80. Buy local but do not buy a used one off craigslist or something. CO2 bottles are pressure tested and stamped with the date of the test. You may get one that is expired or one that has been welded and fixed by some genius. Getting the bottle from the welding supply shop is the best idea. But be aware that some shops are not very good at assuring the bottle has not expired so when buying it ask specifically for them to show you the date. It should be no more than 5 years ago if I'm not mistaken.

Buy a double gauge regulator that already has a solenoid and a needle valve attached to it. Any regulator that is more than $70 and has the solenoid and the needle valve is overpriced. You can pay more for precision of course but do know that once you set the CO2 flow right you will probably never, ever, adjust it again.

And lastly - please do read my post about building you own $10 in-tank CO2-reactor. It's impossible to beat that design for $10 and get that level of efficiency.

--Nikolay


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

well - ebay has new 5 lb co2 tanks all over the place - i just dont think a 10 lb would fit - but i will check - any specific regulator to get ?


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

2 5#?

Ebay is my first stop, even with shipping its usually at least 25% cheaper then retail


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

well - a 5 will fit - i can sit a 10 on the windowsill behind the tank - its about 2 inches too tall - but yeah - not much more in price


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't buy co2 tanks off ebay, just get one at your local fire extinguisher store. Cheap and no shipping. I paid like $40 for my filled 10# tank. Spend more on aluminum if you want, but there is no reason to.

Ask around about refill prices too. For me, it is the same $ to fill a 10# as a 5#, so no-brainer there.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

ah - ok - thanks


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

buy one wherever you plan to refill it.


----------

